# Retrofit Mini Blocks



## Robert

Tone Control


----------



## Devoureddeth

What about a tiny blend PCB, bass loves blend?


----------



## zgrav

the small tone board is a great idea.


----------



## Dice1012

I guess I will have to make another order when these come out, lol.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Jbanks

Robert said:


>


Where does that Tone Control go in the signal path? Anywhere in the output after the PCB?


----------



## DGWVI

I'd like to suggest/ request a mini block based on the octave up from the Omnidrive/ Infinidrive. Sure, there's the Green Ringer and it's derivatives, but I like the lower parts count, and have a thing for op-amp based circuits.

The EQ section from the MT-2 would also be pretty rad to add to a lot of circuits.


----------



## DGWVI

How about the "Loudness" control from the GCI Brutalist JR? One side's full-range, the other is notched. I really appreciate how simple and effective it is.


----------



## caspercody

A James or Bax tone stack.


----------



## Veepedaldude

I want a really deep low pass similar if the tone control was rolled completely down. I want to do little jazz runs but with correct tone out of the blue.


----------

